# Oak Toads



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Anyone got a care sheet for em? Would like to know a little more about them, ta.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Talk to Reddevil- he keeps or has kept them. Gorgeous little things!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

<Waves>

Yup, I still have one, little Boo, who I hardly ever see :lol2:
Here she is after I'd had them 4 months, back in Feb 2012.









I came across the same brick wall as I assume you did with regards to care sheets.
Basically... for some reason... There isn't any !! 

Short answer - Keep like any other bufo toad.


I keep mine in a small tank, leaf litter, twigs, bark pieces etc.
Room temp. No UV as she's generally only out and about at night.
Feed mainly fruit flies dusted with Repashy Calcium Plus.

(This is an XL Flat Faunarium, which was her home for a while but she's now in a slightly smaller tank; a 30cm cube would be fine for 2 of these toads)










(I used to feed pinhead/v sml crickets but put them down as the reason my other one died; It had sores and swelling on its 'fingers' which I put down to cricket bites!!)

My feeding regime is very unusual, basically I chuck in about 50 dusted flies once every couple of weeks. However, there are plenty native and tropical woodlice and tropical springtails in the soil mix so there's always something for her to eat.
I also put in a piece of banana when I feed, basically to keep the flies alive longer, but also somewhere for them to lay eggs, which do eventually hatch as flies, if she doesn't eat the maggots first !!
I do put very small brown crickets in if I get any, but only feed two or three when there's no flies about.

Not much help, but she's fat and healthy and has surpassed one sites lifespan of 1-2 years as i've had her since Oct 2011 and being WC don't know how old she was when I got her, especially as she hasn't grown much :lol2:


----------

